# What bandsaw to choose?



## jxdubbs (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi,

I've been looking to buy my first bandsaw. I'm making pens for the most part, but as well as other woodworking projects like bowls, cutting boards Ect.

So I have around $300 to spend. I've been researching for a few weeks. The ones I like the most would be...

WEN 3962 10-Inch Two-Speed Band Saw with Stand and Worklight

WEN 3962 10-Inch Two-Speed Band Saw with Stand and Worklight

OR

RIKON 10" Bench Top Bandsaw, Model 10-305

https://www.rikontools.com/product/10-305

Honorable Mentions...

GRIZZLY-G0803 - 9" Benchtop Bandsaw

9" Benchtop Bandsaw | Grizzly Industrial

Thank you for all your wonderful help. I've looking forward and exited to what you have to say about these band saws. 

James










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm sure the new saws you mentioned are excellent, but have you considered buying a used bandsaw? 

I recently bought a 1953 Delta 890 bandsaw for $250. It is a rock solid, cast iron, well-crafted tool. Mine is in great shape; it was ready to run as soon as I brought it home. It is missing a few modern conveniences, but you can't buy that quality of construction today. 

Whatever you choose to do, I am sure you will enjoy your bandsaw!


----------



## jxdubbs (Oct 8, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I'm sure the new saws you mentioned are excellent, but have you considered buying a used bandsaw?
> 
> I recently bought a 1953 Delta 890 bandsaw for $250. It is a rock solid, cast iron, well-crafted tool. Mine is in great shape; it was ready to run as soon as I brought it home. It is missing a few modern conveniences, but you can't buy that quality of construction today.
> 
> Whatever you choose to do, I am sure you will enjoy your bandsaw!


I have I honestly wouldn't know what is be looking at or for the older saws. I'm sure there are tons out there. There's been a couple that I found and liked. But nothing ended up working out. I figure a new one is readily available. Who knows I'm open to suggestions. Also I have very little room in my workshop. (Laughably small!!!)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

My Delta 890 bandsaw has a small footprint. The footprint is smaller than that Wen bandsaw on the stand in your photo. I bought it from a reliable, trustworthy source in my local woodworking club.

You might want to see if there is a local woodworking club in your area, If someone isn't selling a bandsaw today (not likely), then there might be a good mentor who could help you find or evaluate a used bandsaw that you find elsewhere, such as Craigslist. 

A "bandsaw mentor" from the club was nice enough to come to my house and look over my old-but-new-to-me bandsaw. He made sure it was in good working order. After that, he taught me about all the parts, how to install and tension blades, how to adjust the bearings and guide blocks, and much more. 

... or you can buy one of the new bandsaws you mentioned above. Whatever you decide to do, the kinds of woodworking that you will soon be able to do will receive a major upgrade, I promise!


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

I have that Wen model that you are looking at.. It has been good but then again I haven't used it too much. The cast iron top is solid and the fence locks tight and is adjustable for different heights of wood. The light is kinda of flimsy and I rarely use it . One thing to think about is what you are going to be using it for. You are limited to how wide your work piece could be(throat).. Ive heard members in this site say "spend as much as you can when buying tools". I thought that was pretty funny at the time but I wish I would have spent a little more. Also make sure you get a blade for what you are going to be using it for. There is slot of info online for different blades and their uses. 

In essence I would recommend the Wen. I bought it on Amazon and it came in two days.

What are you going to be using it for?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't have any first hand experience with any of them. I would be inclined to go bigger than any of those. At some time your needs may change from making pens. There us usually nothing wrong with buying used. If the machine appears to have been taken care of you could expect decades of use out of a used one. 

Of the saws in your list I think I would choose the Wen. At least it's an inch bigger and has more hp.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

What does one do on a bench top band saw that they can't do with a scroll saw? If the answer is resaw I can't imagine a lightweight bench top band saw is very good at resawing.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Many years ago, I chose a 10" two wheel benchtop band saw for my small shop. It is a Dremel model 1120, now out of production, but copied by other makers. A couple of features that steered me to it were two speeds, 7" resaw capacity, used square guide blocks, and a 1/2 hp capacitor start motor. It has an odd band length at 72 5/8" but the local sharpening shop can make bands to any length, width, and tooth count for little more than off the rack price. As an aside, I just finished resawing some 5" wide hard maple into 1/2" and 1/4" thick boards. I ran the saw on low speed to keep the regular steel blade from heating up. Not bad for a $200 saw. I'd shy away from the 9" saws. Historically, they have been more of a toy than a tool. If you can go bigger on your budget, I'd say that's the way to go.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

P89DC said:


> What does one do on a bench top band saw that they can't do with a scroll saw? If the answer is resaw I can't imagine a lightweight bench top band saw is very good at resawing.


A bandsaw will cut faster and more easy to control cutting straight lines than a scroll saw. A scroll saw is better suited for fine detail work such as fretwork.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Not meaning to start a flame war or anything, but the question was asked "_*What does one do on a bench top band saw that they can't do with a scroll saw*_?" Here's one for those that aren't familiar with bandsaws. I just cut a 4" diameter circular plug from a 3 1/4" thick piece of maple with my 10" benchtop bandsaw. The workpiece could have been 6" thick. It took 15 minutes including setting up the 1/4" blade and adjusting the guides.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

jxdubbs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been looking to buy my first bandsaw. I'm making pens for the most part, but as well as other woodworking projects like bowls, cutting boards Ect.
> 
> ...


The recent edition of WOOD magazine did a review of band saws in your price range.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

I've had benchtop models in the past and currently have a 14" grizzly. I wouldn't go for less than a 14" bandsaw personally. The benchtop models I've used were junk IMO. If you have the room and can save up a few extra $ a 14" saw isn't that far out of your budget. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

JIMMIEM said:


> The recent edition of WOOD magazine did a review of band saws in your price range.


... and for those of us who do not have easy access, what were the results? Which ones did they like best?


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Tool Agnostic said:


> ... and for those of us who do not have easy access, what were the results? Which ones did they like best?


Assuming that if you can get to this site, you can get to this one:

https://www.woodmagazine.com/review


----------



## damnfool woodworks (Mar 18, 2018)

jxdubbs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been looking to buy my first bandsaw. I'm making pens for the most part, but as well as other woodworking projects like bowls, cutting boards Ect.
> 
> ...



I get asked this question quite a bit in the field. By on brand. In other wards buy name brand. After a couple of years of use some part will fail and you need to get parts. Basically your buying into a company that will be around for parts and service. Also I tell people to buy the biggest machine they can afford, you want to grow into your machine rather than out of it. When I go out on a service call I will find out if the brand is still production. If not I won't service it as I don't want spend time chasing down non existent parts


----------



## jxdubbs (Oct 8, 2017)

I was also looking at a jet. Above what I can afford. I've been second-guessing myself how about maybe even if I should just go with a table saw. I think that the bandsaw will be more appropriate for what make. Either way everyday that I don't have saw I'm losing money. What are your guys thoughts on maybe a table saw instead of the bandsaw or am I just now overthinking everything?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Well, the late James Krenov, a rather famous woodworker, used a bandsaw almost exclusively for his cabinetry and woodworking. He had a table saw, but claimed to use it very little. He also used hand tools a lot. I bought a table saw first, but it was followed quickly by the bandsaw. I keep a 3/8" blade in it and use it to do quick cuts as I can do the cuts quicker that hauling out the table saw and setting it up. I have a small shop, so the big tools are usually stored out of the way when not being used. It really depends on what you make AND how good you get with your tools.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

jxdubbs said:


> I was also looking at a jet. Above what I can afford. I've been second-guessing myself how about maybe even if I should just go with a table saw. I think that the bandsaw will be more appropriate for what make. Either way everyday that I don't have saw I'm losing money. What are your guys thoughts on maybe a table saw instead of the bandsaw or am I just now overthinking everything?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 You answered your own question when you said that the bandsaw will be more appropriate for the type of things you make. Start with a bandsaw and save your $ for your next tool. It's not a one size fits all....depends on your project needs.
Everybody will have an opinion on what works best for them......you have to decide what will work best for you.


----------



## Woodknack (May 12, 2017)

I don't have any experience with those saws but if all you can afford is a 10 inch saw, buy used and spend as little as possible.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> ... and for those of us who do not have easy access, what were the results? Which ones did they like best?





Jim Frye said:


> Assuming that if you can get to this site, you can get to this one:
> 
> https://www.woodmagazine.com/review


Sorry, the link was generic. I could not find the review(s) you seem to be referring to. Can you suggest a search term for their website?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's a good link!*



Jim Frye said:


> Assuming that if you can get to this site, you can get to this one:
> 
> https://www.woodmagazine.com/review





Tool Agnostic said:


> Sorry, the link was generic. I could not find the review(s) you seem to be referring to. Can you suggest a search term for their website?


I got to the site easily, and typed in "bandsaws" there were about 25 of them with ratings from 1 star to 5 stars. Great! :smile2:


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> I got to the site easily, and typed in "bandsaws" they were about 25 of them with ratings from 1 start to 5 stars. Great! :smile2:


I tried the same thing, but did not find a review that compares multiple 9 inch and 10 inch bandsaws in one article, which is what I was expecting. Furthermore, the only 10 inch bandsaw that appeared in the list is a Craftsman brand. It is not on @jxdubbs (the OP) original list of bandsaws from Wen, Rikon, and Grizzly, and later, Jet.

For myself, I would be concerned about outgrowing a 9 or 10 inch bandsaw, maybe the moment it arrives. The 14 inch bandsaw size is so common that I would be loathe to recommend something different unless budget or very limited requirements say otherwise.

It would be helpful to know what jxdubbs wants to do with a bandsaw today, and also his/her bandsaw plans for the future. I don't see a bandsaw as a necessity for making pens. Perhaps jxdubbs wants to use it for cutting pen blanks in lieu of a table saw or some other saw.

Will the limited re-saw capabilities of these small bandsaws be an issue? What about throat size? Only jxdubbs can answer those questions.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

This may annoy some people, but consider the Harbor Freight woodworking bandsaw, if there's a store in your area. It's basically the only power tool they sell that gets consistently not-bad results. It's a 14" saw that comes with a base, and if you replace the belt that comes with it with a link belt (such as the "vibration free link belt" sold by Harbor Freight) it's pretty reliable. The blade that comes with it is terrible, of course, but from what I've heard that's true with most of the name brand saws as well.

I'm not going to say it's as good as a Rikon (it's not), but it's a functional 14" bandsaw that you can likely get for $300 with the easily available 20% off coupon. (Check any woodworking or mechanical magazine, or sometimes their website.)


----------



## jxdubbs (Oct 8, 2017)

Vbryanv said:


> I have that Wen model that you are looking at.. It has been good but then again I haven't used it too much. The cast iron top is solid and the fence locks tight and is adjustable for different heights of wood. The light is kinda of flimsy and I rarely use it . One thing to think about is what you are going to be using it for. You are limited to how wide your work piece could be(throat).. Ive heard members in this site say "spend as much as you can when buying tools". I thought that was pretty funny at the time but I wish I would have spent a little more. Also make sure you get a blade for what you are going to be using it for. There is slot of info online for different blades and their uses.
> 
> In essence I would recommend the Wen. I bought it on Amazon and it came in two days.
> 
> What are you going to be using it for?


Pens, bowls, other small turning items. Also I do cutting boards etc 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jxdubbs (Oct 8, 2017)

Also I do alot of different acrylics, plastics, stabilized, hybrid, different exotic woods.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Whatever saw you buy, purchase good quality blades. The blades that come with the saws are generally not top notch. A poor quality blade can make even a great saw perform poorly. My saw can handle blade widths from 1/8" to 1/2" and I have at least one of each width. I also have a 1/4" metal cutting blade and coupled with the lower speed, the saw can handle steel and aluminum up to 1/2" thick easily. Guide blocks can also go a long way in improving cutting quality. I made my own that can contact the blade and they improved the saw's performance greatly.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I went for many years with only a good hand held jig saw. (Saber saw) 
I did not buy a bandsaw until many years later. 
I made dozens of curved projects with only my hand held jig saw. 
A very good jig saw is very versatile and can do almost anything a small bandsaw will do except re-saw. 
And it’s portable and takes up virtually no shop space. 
As you buy more stationary tools, a bandsaw may be important but many woodworkers can wait on a bandsaw, a shaper and even a planer and make do with smaller, less expensive tools.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

This is what I used before I owned a bandsaw. Nice large table and dust collection too. It mounted in one of the extension wings on the table saw.


----------

